# Strawberry pie



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello i will soon be ging too plant city FLorida to get lots of Strawberry do any one know any good Strawberry pie i have look i see that use cream chesse 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

You could use a "bavarian cream" made from folding equal amounts of stabilized whip cream and pastry cream together instead of the cream cheese mixture. 

I've actually mixed pureed strawberries (not too many though and you have to add a tiny more gelatin to the whip cream to compensate for the extra fluid) with that mix and used it to fill cakes.

There are several nice recipes for glazes but be careful of the ones that only use cornstarch. Unless you're eating it within a few days it breaks down. I believe some of the best use a combination with pectin. I don't know about arrowroot, but my grandma used to use it all the time. Not that anything lasted that long! LOL

April
(oh, great, I want strawberries now!)
:bounce:


----------



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

i guess i one thing i like to live in florida with all the strawberries now my little girl love them i think when she get oder i get to pick som starwberries


----------

